# The 2018 Snowboard Gear Preview Thread



## robotfood99

Oooo nice. What are those Capitas? One of them the new Kazu?


----------



## Andrey7808

Never summer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MMSlasher

robotfood99 said:


> Oooo nice. What are those Capitas? One of them the new Kazu?


The black one could be, seems like a asian theme like the koi fish from this year, but I don't know. Then again, that could be the Outer Space Living that was mentioned, but that dragon doesn't seem to match that theme. I have already started saving for either the Kazu or the Skeleton Key. I hope the SK isn't all hype. From what little I have found on the Kazu, people seem to love it, but I don't know anyone that owns it. From what even less I have found about the SK, I still know nothing about it other than 1 or 2 site reviews and the hype.


----------



## robotfood99

MMSlasher said:


> The black one could be, seems like a asian theme like the koi fish from this year, but I don't know. Then again, that could be the Outer Space Living that was mentioned, but that dragon doesn't seem to match that theme. I have already started saving for either the Kazu or the Skeleton Key. I hope the SK isn't all hype. From what little I have found on the Kazu, people seem to love it, but I don't know anyone that owns it. From what even less I have found about the SK, I still know nothing about it other than 1 or 2 site reviews and the hype.




Yeah me too. Lack of reviews makes me more curious to try either one. Might jump on the current Kazu if the price moves south a bit. Skeleton Key, I prefer the current colorway but doubtful I'll find it discounted.


----------



## neliconcept

I went for the branch manager over the SK but I might get the 2018 SK as I really dig that top sheet!


----------



## PacEnDubya

More CAPiTA please.


----------



## neliconcept

Looking forward to the next set of images!


----------



## 70'sskater

17/18 Prior catalog is up on zuzupopo, hopefully the link works.
zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## neni

@Wiredsport Any news on the stiff women's BC boots front?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Any pics of the Lib MC Step Tail, the Gnu Retro short fat thing, and Jones Mind Expander? How about the Never Summer Instagator, Maverix, and Big Gun?


----------



## TLN

When did Flux start doing boots? 
Something compatible with DriverX there?


----------



## DaftDeft

haha, I wonder if the step-on binding boots will be offered in WIDE sizes.

And could you even use those boots with regular bindings? I think the front latches would interfere with fit.


----------



## robotfood99

DaftDeft said:


> haha, I wonder if the step-on binding boots will be offered in WIDE sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> And could you even use those boots with regular bindings? I think the front latches would interfere with fit.




The rear latch looks removable and the fronts probably don't get in the way if you have some side room in regular bindings, but that ankle boa dial is right where the ankle strap goes. Doesn't look compatible.


----------



## jae

hype! burton skele key coming in bigger sizes and are they still made at craigs?

those adidas look like full of win if it's wide like the 2017 adidas line.


----------



## Wiredsport

Some More Cany from Burton. Malolo and splits.










2018 Gnu Billy Goat. Clean. Up. Drool.










Rome expanded the popular Katana line adding a Women's option. Smart.










New Brian Iguchi Pro Model from Arbor. This is the camber but the rocker version (red) looks amazing as well.










K2 Maysis 2018. 










Arbor added a women's model (Sequoia) to there new binding line. STOKED!










Bent Metal added a women's model (Upstart) to there new binding line. Sensing a trend?










Gold Memebr, Box Knife, Hot Knife. Whoooo!










Arbor Terapin. You know you wanna.


----------



## freshy

Wow that terapin is sexy, yes I would.


----------



## PacEnDubya

More CAPiTA please/


----------



## GDimac

*The double-edged sword that is Wired's preview threads*

Man, always love this thread, @Wiredsport. It really is pretty awesome to see what new stuff is in store ... but easily turns into questioning what I already have loll :crying:.

That Mullair looks super clean, tho seeing as I'm a bit of a space nerd I still love this year's graphic more. That Skele Key looks dope tho, i gotta admit. 

Any shots of the new Burton Custom, by any chance? And is there any sign of a FA-like model for Ben Ferg or where those just really rumours? 

And ya, they came back with a blacked out Kazu?! Damn, a close buddy of mine is looking to pull the trigger on that next szn, that'd make him sooo happy lol. I've seen some potential base pics of the new DOA thru Kevin Backstrom's IG, looks so sick also.


----------



## raffertyk2

So much stoke!! @Wiredsport never summer?


----------



## SoCalSoul

:surprise: Tell me more about that Terrapin


----------



## Nivek

Fuck yeah MALOLO




SoCalSoul said:


> :surprise: Tell me more about that Terrapin


Pow Surfer. In the advertising it is specifically called out as NOT being an everday board. Its a glory day board. Elongated fenders and rocker. Floaty McSurfy.


----------



## kingslay

Nivek said:


> Fuck yeah MALOLO


Oh fuck 2000$


----------



## Nivek

kingslay said:


> Oh fuck 2000$


I havent had a chance to talk to my Burton dudes, youre fucking me right?


----------



## kingslay

Nivek said:


> I havent had a chance to talk to my Burton dudes, youre fucking me right?




Sadly thats what my Burton Dude told me.
Mystery Malolo


----------



## Nivek

kingslay said:


> Sadly thats what my Burton Dude told me.
> Mystery Malolo


Double confirmed. Malolo in Mystery construction. Bummer. I just want that shape and flex again, but not for 2k.

Or an Econico. Damnit if I ever find one of those...


----------



## kingslay

Nivek said:


> Double confirmed. Malolo in Mystery construction. Bummer. I just want that shape and flex again, but not for 2k.
> 
> 
> 
> Or an Econico. Damnit if I ever find one of those...




Yeah really too bad. If that price is real. (Just red a guy confirming that price on another forum) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alonzo

Wiredsport said:


> Some More Cany from Burton. Malolo and splits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on that split? With that nose and what looks to be a pinned-out tail, it looks promising.


----------



## neliconcept

Ditto on that center split. I see the second split looks to be the new Flight Attendant split.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

$2000 for ANY board is stupid, too bad that stupid price will be on the best board I think Burton ever built, the Full length cambered Malolo.

Four of my riding buds still rip their 5 year old camber Malolo's, one of which I just sold my perfect condition 163 Malolo so I could buy my Landlord, but after seeing the 163 Korua Stealth I wish I had waited :frown:


----------



## ekb18c

kingslay said:


> Yeah really too bad. If that price is real. (Just red a guy confirming that price on another forum)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


I got excited that malolo was coming back but sad at the price.


----------



## Lovethebean

Alonzo said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some More Cany from Burton. Malolo and splits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on that split? With that nose and what looks to be a pinned-out tail, it looks promising.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that middle one is the split of a new board called The Dump Truck that I saw pics of on IG with the Step On release.
Click to expand...


----------



## neliconcept

I like those brown and black K2 Maysis as well, I have the 2016 Maysis boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Capita's been reading your mind.










Lots of interest in the Adidas Tactical this year. Here is the 2018 update.










Burton Deep Thinker 2018. Directional Camber lives.










Lib Lover's rejoice. Attack Banana, Cold Brew, and 2 T Rices pro's.










Arbor Cosa Nostra. Yum.










Flux goes fishing. New 1018 TM.










Lastly (like an exclamation point) Rome has a new model based of off the Katana. The 2018 Vice will have most of the Katakana features at a lower price point.


----------



## neliconcept

Diggin the Cosa Nostra and the new Lib Tech top sheets! Is that a Branch Manager I spy? third one on the rack in the Burton photo? If so, jealous of that topsheet compared to my current Branch


----------



## robotfood99

I'm going to guess no one is going to use stomp pads on that girly Capita. 

I noticed you tagged new Kazu so assuming the black with dragon is the one?

Better snap up a pair of current Adidas Tacs. New one looks meh.


----------



## larrytbull

Anything new from Flow?


----------



## Chielsen

Loving the overall clean and sleek designs, even the guys at lib took it down a few steps. Would be nice to see a picture of the full Jones lineup.


----------



## unsuspected

Overload! Too many cool boards next season to choose from.


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> Anything new from Flow?


Flow and Never Summer were not at the Portland show. It is a mixed up trade show schedule this year.


----------



## buddhafist24

Wiredsport said:


> Flow and Never Summer were not at the Portland show. It is a mixed up trade show schedule this year.


What are the Capitas shown in your picture?


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> I'm going to guess no one is going to use stomp pads on that girly Capita.
> 
> I noticed you tagged new Kazu so assuming the black with dragon is the one?
> 
> Better snap up a pair of current Adidas Tacs. New one looks meh.


nose doesn't look like the right shape.. the one behind the paradise looks like the ticket. if it does have a crane, and comes in a 161/163 I'm buying that mofo...


----------



## robotfood99

jae said:


> nose doesn't look like the right shape.. the one behind the paradise looks like the ticket. if it does have a crane, and comes in a 161/163 I'm buying that mofo...




Good catch! I was.. um.. distracted.


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> Good catch! I was.. um.. distracted.


I should have credited EZloungin for the catch, but the nose was mine. lol


----------



## Lovethebean

https://issuu.com/actionsportagency

Jones
Northwave/Drake
Thirty Two
Gnu 
Libtech

and more


----------



## Lovethebean

Chairman and West

Also, really liking what NS is doing with board specs by including volume. Makes a ton of sense with boards you are supposed to downsize on. Hopefully more brands will do the same.


----------



## Kenai

Love the NS graphics. Shouldn't matter, but it always does just a little bit!


----------



## 142666

Totally agree - those NS graphics are looking mighty good. Lots of improved looks in next year's boards. Hmmm.


----------



## jae

nice, the new hovercraft is getting a powder hull at the tail... or did it always have that hull...?


----------



## Nivek

jae said:


> nice, the new hovercraft is getting a powder hull at the tail... or did it always have that hull...?


It got it this year


----------



## MMSlasher

jae said:


> nice, the new hovercraft is getting a powder hull at the tail... or did it always have that hull...?


If I am not mistaken, it's only 2-4 millimeters. It also has "winged tips" on its tail.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ready to OD on decks?

More From Lib- Phoenix, E Jack Knife, Jaimie's Mayhem, Greenest, and more Mayhem.










Burton Fish 2018










Some stuff that was hanging around the K2 booth. Simple Pleasures, Eighty Seven, Enjoyer Party Platter, Enjoyer Cool Bean, Bottle Rocket, Joy Driver.










A better shot of the Joy Driver, Fastplant, Turbo Dream, Happy Hour, Subculture, WWW










Capita Split with Union Expedition Bindings, Warpspeed, Mercury, Ultra Fear and some Spring Break lunacy.










Some of the same from Arbor and some added flair.


----------



## Andrey7808

I'm intrigued by lib tech ejack knife! Some information about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nivek

Looks like Union has a split binding.


----------



## kingslay

Nivek said:


> Looks like Union has a split binding.


They are called "Expeditions" i heard it works with 4X2 hole pattern, selfsplit boards, and with the Voile hole pattern. Everything on it is supposed to work with existing Union parts. Out of the box system so no buying a binding, then a set a pucks, then ladders etc..


----------



## Wiredsport

Apologies for the Yes image quality. Jones/Yes had a really snug booth without a lot of light (insert other excuses here).



















DC boards looked amazing. How's that Supermutant?:










The New for 2018 Rome National is an RCR beast:


----------



## unsuspected

No new Yes optimistic for 17/18?


----------



## mycooltie

*GNU Boards*

Hey any chance someone has photos of the GNU upcoming boards? mainly the Riders choice and the space case? thanks


----------



## david_z

Wiredsport said:


> Burton Skeleton Key. Yup.


Family tree/limited release again?


----------



## sabatoa

Lovethebean said:


> Chairman and West
> 
> Also, really liking what NS is doing with board specs by including volume. Makes a ton of sense with boards you are supposed to downsize on. Hopefully more brands will do the same.


Any shots of the new Warlock?


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Some More Cany from Burton. Malolo and splits.


Geez
So Malolo in, Landlord out for 2018........ 
I hope, hope, hope the LL stays as a split next yr. so I can grab it. Otherwise I guess I have some elbow crushing to do before they (LL splits) are all out... 

Or a Branch Manager split?

Hmmm that would be sweeeeets.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Wiredsport said:


> Some stuff that was hanging around the K2 booth. Simple Pleasures, Eighty Seven, Enjoyer Party Platter, Enjoyer Cool Bean, Bottle Rocket, Joy Driver.


I saw Hunter riding a prototype of that Simple Pleasures board a few weeks back. Tried getting some info on it, but of course he was being vague. Considering how much I love the Bean & Platter, it's definitely one that I want to try out!


----------



## Li0nhearted

Wow, Capita's artworks blow me away again this year. I like Lib's too, but damn, Capita really does it for me.


----------



## greedy greg

What's the intended use for the Spring Break?


----------



## ThatsNotFennel

greedy greg said:


> What's the intended use for the Spring Break?


Powder. 

10chars.


----------



## GDimac

*More 2018 eye candy*

https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...snowboard-product-preview-avant-premiere.html


----------



## MJP

Proto Type Two's graphics look much better next year, IMO. Curious to see the Funslinger


----------



## jae

lol those rossi Xavier bindings look funky... splits?


----------



## Riley212

Any info on the Burton Deep thinker? 

Looking to replace my 14 turbo dream with something similar but with camber next year.


----------



## Nivek

Riley212 said:


> Any info on the Burton Deep thinker?
> 
> Looking to replace my 14 turbo dream with something similar but with camber next year.


Tis good. I know some dudes that have ridden it at Vail. You'll like it.


----------



## Alonzo

jae said:


> lol those rossi Xavier bindings look funky... splits?


Yeah dude, they're built on the Plum Feyan platform. I have six tours on mine now, and they're so sweet. The ride is way better than Sparks. Plum build super high-end AT and randonee gear, they're not fucking around. The machining is beautiful and the mechanism is bomber.

They're hard to get in North America right now - I had to order mine from France.


----------



## Alonzo

I'm really digging the Tom Sims deck. Also curious to know how the new Now straps feel. I love the Now chassis, but I'm not a fan of their current straps.


----------



## Riley212

Nivek said:


> Tis good. I know some dudes that have ridden it at Vail. You'll like it.


do you know if it s tapered?


----------



## GDimac

Riley212 said:


> do you know if it s tapered?


Here's info from one of the guys on EZLoungin:

"Deep Thinker is stiffer (45 deg carbon), more centred stance and 7mm taper compared to 10mm taper on the SK and standard triax glass.

SK has balanced freeride geometry, Deep thinker doesnt. More sizes and wide in the deep thinker too. No details on sidecut yet."

they have a really good thread on the new 2018 stuff. Lot of dudes with insight the new stuff, esp from Burton etc.


----------



## Riley212

GDimac said:


> Here's info from one of the guys on EZLoungin:
> 
> "Deep Thinker is stiffer (45 deg carbon), more centred stance and 7mm taper compared to 10mm taper on the SK and standard triax glass.
> 
> SK has balanced freeride geometry, Deep thinker doesnt. More sizes and wide in the deep thinker too. No details on sidecut yet."
> 
> they have a really good thread on the new 2018 stuff. Lot of dudes with insight the new stuff, esp from Burton etc.


that thread is certainly a burton love fest, but the new models look great, the deep thinker or new custom might be more my style though.


----------



## Alonzo

As the biggest fish in the pond, Burton get a lot of hate, but they make some good shit and probably have the best warranty support in snowboarding. I've seen a few guys destroy boards through obvious abuse and still get new boards out of it.

The ability to do so is obviously a function of their size, and it's not reasonable to expect a smaller company to be capable of matching that kind of support without bankrupting themselves, but it works out great for the consumer.


----------



## N-Y

anybody know if there is any photos of the Burton Flying V 2018?


----------



## Phedder

N-Y said:


> anybody know if there is any photos of the Burton Flying V 2018?


Flying V is a camber type/base profile, not a board. What particular board model are you looking for?


----------



## N-Y

Phedder said:


> Flying V is a camber type/base profile, not a board. What particular board model are you looking for?


my bad... process flying V


----------



## Nivek

Alonzo said:


> As the biggest fish in the pond, Burton get a lot of hate, but they make some good shit and probably have the best warranty support in snowboarding. I've seen a few guys destroy boards through obvious abuse and still get new boards out of it.
> 
> The ability to do so is obviously a function of their size, and it's not reasonable to expect a smaller company to be capable of matching that kind of support without bankrupting themselves, but it works out great for the consumer.


This is one of my favorite things in snowboarding. Burton is the giant. Think about it though, K2 and Ride are a part of Volkl and Marker, Salomon is Amer which is also ArcTeryx and Louisville, Volcom is all a part of the same as Guchi, Mervin is under a fancy group with Billabong and Dakine, DC and Quik, even Capita is growing rapidly and is a major player in manufacturing now, Vans is under VF with The North Face... is Burton really the giant?

Not trying to start shit, but people forget these things.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Anyone close to Burton know why they're discontinuing the Landlord next year? Heard nothing but great things about it.


----------



## 142666

Nivek said:


> This is one of my favorite things in snowboarding. Burton is the giant. Think about it though, K2 and Ride are a part of Volkl and Marker, Salomon is Amer which is also ArcTeryx and Louisville, Volcom is all a part of the same as Guchi, Mervin is under a fancy group with Billabong and Dakine, DC and Quik, even Capita is growing rapidly and is a major player in manufacturing now, Vans is under VF with The North Face... is Burton really the giant?
> 
> Not trying to start shit, but people forget these things.


So true.

Other funny thing is people forget that R&D matters and sometimes that means the big guys can produce better gear even if the little guys work with manufacturing partners.

Just ride what makes you happy.


----------



## jae

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Anyone close to Burton know why they're discontinuing the Landlord next year? Heard nothing but great things about it.


I think it has to do with the malolo coming back in mystery form $2000. also flight attendant/gatekeeper(don't know if this still going to be around)/dumptruck/deep thinker/etc overlap. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Nivek

Gatekeeper is gone. FA still there. 

There is a lot of perceived overlap, but generally Burton does a pretty good job with making sure that there seemingly similar stuff rides different. Or at least has a justifiable difference.

I am super hyped on the Custom Killroy and am itching to ride the Working Stiff. All the dudes were stoked on the Skeleton Key and the Deep Thinker.


----------



## jae

I'm digging the dump truck, deep thinker, and praying a skele key in 163 would come out.


----------



## Nivek

jae said:


> I'm digging the dump truck, deep thinker, and praying a skele key in 163 would come out.


If I remember right it's still only 54/58 but I could be wrong. There's some stuff for you though. Burton is 75% new shapes.


----------



## jae

I'm not even THAT fat anymore. 205lbs... haha I hate this size for boarding, I wonder how the 250+ people feel. tiny people get all the sweet rides.


----------



## Phedder

Nivek said:


> I am super hyped on the Custom Killroy and am itching to ride the Working Stiff.


I haven't even heard of these, details? 

Deep Thinker sounds like something that would definitely have a place in the quiver. 



jae said:


> I'm not even THAT fat anymore. 205lbs... haha I hate this size for boarding, I wonder how the 250+ people feel. tiny people get all the sweet rides.


It's funny, even as I slowly lose weight, my boards keep getting bigger > How naive I was as a 230lb beginner hah.


----------



## jae

Phedder said:


> I haven't even heard of these, details?
> 
> Deep Thinker sounds like something that would definitely have a place in the quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, even as I slowly lose weight, my boards keep getting bigger > How naive I was as a 230lb beginner hah.


what boards you rocking these days? ultimate ride? you seem like you're on a salomon tip haha


----------



## Phedder

jae said:


> what boards you rocking these days? ultimate ride? you seem like you're on a salomon tip haha


Super 8 163 for powder/all mountain, Huck Knife 158 for park or just popping off everything, Custom X 164 for charging, carving, and getting as much air as possible. All wides so I can lean 'em right over :smile: Sold my Type 2 yesterday which I'm a little sad about but it wasn't getting ridden enough, back to camber being king for me. 

Salomon just makes sense with a pro-deal from my shop hah, I do still think even for full retail both the Super 8 and Huck Knife give you a lot of board for your money. I'll happily ride any of those 3 boards everywhere, but they obviously have their intended purposes.


----------



## Nivek

Phedder said:


> I haven't even heard of these, details?



So they killed the Knowbuddy crew cause it wasn't really driving any revenue. This time around with Killroy they are going to sell the boards you see in the edits. The Custom Killroy is a slightly toned down Custom with a touch more setback and a chopped tail and elongated nose. It. Fucking. Rips. Serious. The Working Stiff came about from Downing. To describe it's intention is to tell you what my rep told me, he was riding with Downing, on a Fight Attendant I think, and Downing looked down at my buddies board and just says with much vigour, "I fucking hate nose flap". It's a Craigs board with massive 3d shaping, pow shape, stiffer nose and softer tail. Looks nuts. Need to ride.


----------



## robotfood99

Is the Custom Kilroy a Craig's, too, or is it a regular line? 

I hope Burton makes these new boards actually available for the average consumers. I get that some are handmade in small batches and whatever but all the hype means nada if I can't even see the goods much less ride them.


----------



## Nivek

The way it was put to me with Killroy was not hard to find, but hard to find in stock. Like with the star wars Custom we ordered two 51s, three 54s, and two 58s. If we ordered Custom Killroys we'll get more like two 54s and two 58s and that'll be it. And in the Killroy Process like one 52, two 55s, and one 58. Easy to find, hard to find in stock.


----------



## Decade190

anything on the new burton custom twin?

definitely considering as a quiver killer board next year.
thanks


----------



## GDimac

*Some of the new Burton line 2018*

pics from the dudes at Ezloungin 2018 thread:



Flight Attendant (seems like the graphic is getting less and less appealing with each yr imo)













Custom X (changed to blunted tips, Custom as well)













Custom













Kilroy Custom













Kilroy Process














Deep Thinker (Danny Davis' board, I think?)













Panhandler













Working Stiff













Dump Truck


----------



## Alonzo

Nivek said:


> This is one of my favorite things in snowboarding. Burton is the giant. Think about it though, K2 and Ride are a part of Volkl and Marker, Salomon is Amer which is also ArcTeryx and Louisville, Volcom is all a part of the same as Guchi, Mervin is under a fancy group with Billabong and Dakine, DC and Quik, even Capita is growing rapidly and is a major player in manufacturing now, Vans is under VF with The North Face... is Burton really the giant?
> 
> Not trying to start shit, but people forget these things.


That's a fair point. Now that I think about it, I think Ride, K2 and those other brands are ultimately owned by Rubbermaid. The Rubbermaid corporation is probably just _a smidge_ larger than Burton.


----------



## Alonzo

Nivek said:


> So they killed the Knowbuddy crew cause it wasn't really driving any revenue. This time around with Killroy they are going to sell the boards you see in the edits. The Custom Killroy is a slightly toned down Custom with a touch more setback and a chopped tail and elongated nose. It. Fucking. Rips. Serious. The Working Stiff came about from Downing. To describe it's intention is to tell you what my rep told me, he was riding with Downing, on a Fight Attendant I think, and Downing looked down at my buddies board and just says with much vigour, "I fucking hate nose flap". It's a Craigs board with massive 3d shaping, pow shape, stiffer nose and softer tail. Looks nuts. Need to ride.


That 3D contouring looks ingenious. It should create good switch float as well.


----------



## Nivek

Decade190 said:


> anything on the new burton custom twin?
> 
> definitely considering as a quiver killer board next year.
> thanks


Gone. Effectively replaced by Dannys Board the Free Thinker.


----------



## scotty100

Alonzo said:


> That's a fair point. Now that I think about it, I think Ride, K2 and those other brands are ultimately owned by Rubbermaid. The Rubbermaid corporation is probably just _a smidge_ larger than Burton.


Nidecker now own Flow and already have Jones, Yes, Slash and Now bindings under their wing too I believe.


----------



## Decade190

Really? 
Will it effectively be the same board?

Been after the custom twin past two seasons and had just lined my quiver up to get it next year. 

Thanks


----------



## Nivek

Decade190 said:


> Really?
> Will it effectively be the same board?
> 
> Been after the custom twin past two seasons and had just lined my quiver up to get it next year.
> 
> Thanks


Spiritual successor and closest thing in the line, but not the same board.


----------



## jae

Decade190 said:


> Really?
> Will it effectively be the same board?
> 
> Been after the custom twin past two seasons and had just lined my quiver up to get it next year.
> 
> Thanks


still see a lot of girls grabbing the sheets lying around, I'd pick that up lol.


----------



## Nivek

Also the Flight Attendant and Custom look way better in person. Internet photos dont show it very well.


----------



## neliconcept

Nivek said:


> If I remember right it's still only 54/58 but I could be wrong. There's some stuff for you though. Burton is 75% new shapes.


Do you know if they are coming out with a new Branch Manager?


----------



## Phedder

Love the shape of the Custom Kilroy, is it full camber or is there entry rocker? 

Here I was about to sell my EST bindings, dammit Burton.


----------



## Decade190

Nivek said:


> Spiritual successor and closest thing in the line, but not the same board.


ah ok.
haven't read any of the details...
but it doesn't look like a similar board.
almost looks like a set-back pow board?!


----------



## Decade190

jae said:


> still see a lot of girls grabbing the sheets lying around, I'd pick that up lol.


no idea what this means hah...

what sheets/girls?


----------



## jae

Decade190 said:


> no idea what this means hah...
> 
> what sheets/girls?


----------



## Decade190

jae said:


>


ah right i'm with you ha.
Guessing no difference from this years.

Reading through the specs i can probably get away with the custom or custom x for the same purpose as the twin next year in any case?


----------



## Phedder

Decade190 said:


> Reading through the specs i can probably get away with the custom or custom x for the same purpose as the twin next year in any case?


Custom X is a *lot* stiffer, to the point you have to know that's the type of ride you want. I've owned and spent a lot of time on the Ride Highlife UL, Flight Attendant and an older 09 Custom. The Custom X was a definite step up flex wise, it takes some muscle. Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## taco tuesday

The working stiff looks a hell of a lot like the Gatekeeper. Is that why the gatekeeper is goner?


----------



## pointblank

Decade190 said:


> ah right i'm with you ha.
> Guessing no difference from this years.
> 
> Reading through the specs i can probably get away with the custom or custom x for the same purpose as the twin next year in any case?


this year's custom twin comes in purepop camber (RCR) rather than traditional camber. It also comes in off-axis which is their asym squeezebox for a more natural duck stance.


----------



## :captinmangos:

*:captinmangos:*

Any looks on the Yes PYL, or the Optimistic? Sup with the Capita DOA?


----------



## jae

:captinmagos: said:


> Any looks on the Yes PYL, or the Optimistic? Sup with the Capita DOA?


The official 2018 thread! ? Page 27 ? ezloungin and page 29.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

jae said:


> The official 2018 thread! ? Page 27 ? ezloungin and page 29.


Thanks for posting that link gonna devour the entire thread later lol. The new DOA looks freakin awful. Yes PYL also moving in the wrong direction imo. My favorite was the hammerhead.


----------



## jae

Sons of Thunder said:


> Thanks for posting that link gonna devour the entire thread later lol. The new DOA looks freakin awful. Yes PYL also moving in the wrong direction imo. My favorite was the hammerhead.


follow mark kowalchuk on facebook. artist for the PYL hammerhead/last years and a few others. real upstanding dude. I love his barfbags.


----------



## Snow Hound

Anyone spied next year's Sawtooth?


----------



## Nivek

neliconcept said:


> Do you know if they are coming out with a new Branch Manager?


Branch Manager is gone.



Phedder said:


> Love the shape of the Custom Kilroy, is it full camber or is there entry rocker?
> 
> Here I was about to sell my EST bindings, dammit Burton.


Full classic good old-fashioned camber. 



Decade190 said:


> ah ok.
> haven't read any of the details...
> but it doesn't look like a similar board.
> almost looks like a set-back pow board?!


Thats the DEEP thinker. Danny has 2 shapes, Deep Thinker and Free Thinker. He rides the Deep in the obvious conditions and pipe, and its rumored he might be competing in slope for '18 so thats where the true twin Free Thinker come in.


----------



## Decade190

pointblank said:


> this year's custom twin comes in purepop camber (RCR) rather than traditional camber. It also comes in off-axis which is their asym squeezebox for a more natural duck stance.


Ah right, i'm interested in this years more in that case... in the camber rather than flying v for sure



Nivek said:


> Branch Manager is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Full classic good old-fashioned camber.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the DEEP thinker. Danny has 2 shapes, Deep Thinker and Free Thinker. He rides the Deep in the obvious conditions and pipe, and its rumored he might be competing in slope for '18 so thats where the true twin Free Thinker come in.


Ah right i'm with you, i'll keep an eye out for the free thinker then... haven't seen that yet. Any pics?


----------



## GDimac

So far, most disappointing aesthetically for next year looks like the YES line. Imo, they look so bland and not very creative at all. This szn's PYL looked pretty dope, gotta say.

And true Niv, I can maybe see that in the Custom but the FA, not a fan of the '18 at all. Makes the '17 one look so much more appealing imo, of course. Really loved this year's Custom so don't think the new revamped versions will tempt me much. And damn, felt like the Custom Twin was such a well received deck ... too much overlap?

And I actually think next year's DOA looks pretty sick ... well, the base at least. This szn's base wasn't too bad either. Just their top sheets can seem a bit much sometimes, I dunno :shrug:


----------



## scotty100

^Agree with all of that. Yes 2018 designs very underwhelming. Surprised as they usually kill it. In fact I'm being too nice. They look like shit, I wonder what happened! Ditto the FA...but that board's graphics have sucked last 2 years (remember the camper van thing? wtf was that about).


----------



## F1EA

Nivek said:


> Branch Manager is gone.


Well.... shit.
Now I have to find one before they're gone. Dammit.


----------



## fubuki

F1EA said:


> Well.... shit.
> Now I have to find one before they're gone. Dammit.


One just popped up for sale on EL. It's mint.


----------



## neliconcept

F1EA said:


> Well.... shit.
> Now I have to find one before they're gone. Dammit.


Their is a 155 local to me at Mt Everest in Westwood NJ.

I have a 159 branch and looking forward to taking that thing to Colorado next week and Switzerland later on in Feb.


----------



## F1EA

neliconcept said:


> Their is a 155 local to me at Mt Everest in Westwood NJ.
> 
> I have a 159 branch and looking forward to taking that thing to Colorado next week and Switzerland later on in Feb.


Nah I want the 159.
That EL one is looking good. But the price is a bit too close to brand new. I'll check this weekend and see if there's any 159 available nearby.


----------



## :captinmangos:

*:captinmangos:*

Did the design team run out of ideas for the YES Greats!? Like this seasons graphic, Im thinking that YES PYL will look better in person. Wish I would of picked up this seasons Optimistic before they all disappeared though. 

Im feeling most of Capita current season better then what (very little ) Ive seen so far from 18 collection..........with that being said......any photos of the BSOD, The Outsiders, Kazu, or Scott Stevens????

That Burton Killroy looking niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## robotfood99

Kazu's graphic for '18










Not sure if top or base but I prefer the current Koi Samurai graphic.


----------



## :captinmangos:

No doubt, current graphic is amazing- but damn 157!? I need that ish in a 161+


----------



## Alonzo

Check out this shot of the Working Stiff. Looks _really_ interesting.


----------



## kingslay

:captinmangos: said:


> No doubt, current graphic is amazing- but damn 157!? I need that ish in a 161+


Next year there will be a 160 or 161 not sure which


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> Kazu's graphic for '18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if top or base but I prefer the current Koi Samurai graphic.










still like the koi better, the 160 topsheet is nicer, black/olive. hmmm... 160 is pretty small too... I'd have to drop like 30 more pounds..


----------



## robotfood99

jae said:


> still like the koi better, topsheet too.




Yikes that is pretty dang fugly. Something that might be hanging from an elder care center or something. That's it, getting the current one in 154.


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> Yikes that is pretty dang fugly. Something that might be hanging from an elder care center or something. That's it, getting the current one in 154.


157 bro! what's your size? are you a kazu sized person? lol


----------



## :captinmangos:

jae said:


> still like the koi better, the 160 topsheet is nicer, black/olive. hmmm... 160 is pretty small too... I'd have to drop like 30 more pounds..


Does the top sheet change for each size, base stays the same ? 

As far as top sheet "wood grain types" go - this season Kazu (imo) Radest yet! So nice, just needs to be offered in same sizes as Charlie Slasher or even BSOD..... once again, graphic vs specs issues.damn.


----------



## jae

:captinmangos: said:


> Does the top sheet change for each size, base stays the same ?
> 
> As far as top sheet "wood grain types" go - this season Kazu (imo) Radest yet! So nice, just needs to be offered in same sizes as Charlie Slasher or even BSOD..... once again, graphic vs specs issues.damn.


charlie is gone.


----------



## t21

What board replaced the Charlie?


----------



## jae

probably the neo, since it's the neo slasher. maybe just a name change but who knows without specs... the new pow board looks fun too. the navigator.


----------



## jae

btw: all these photos are courtesy of zuzupopo on ezloungin


----------



## scotty100

What did they do to the DOA? Ugh


----------



## robotfood99

jae said:


> 157 bro! what's your size? are you a kazu sized person? lol


Lol I think he's 5'3"? Thankfully I'm taller, 150lbs/8.5US so can ride both 154 and 157. Shop offered me a better deal on the 154 but playing chicken with them to get the same deal for 157. We shall see.


----------



## GDimac

Agreed, this year's Kazu looks amazing esp that topsheet. One of the best for 2017 imo. Not as keen on the 2018. Love the look of DOA 2018 tho, first one i would consider riding aesthetic-wise. This year base was solid too, gotta admit.


----------



## :captinmangos:

Curious to know the specs on that bsod and outer space living. Outer space didn't look twinish like this seasons. BSOD seems to have changes each season. Ready for that catalog to drop!


----------



## ek9max

I'm really curious to see what the burton custom twin looks like for 2018. Last 3 out of 4 years have been awesome. 14/15 was the one that was no good.


----------



## Nivek

ek9max said:


> I'm really curious to see what the burton custom twin looks like for 2018. Last 3 out of 4 years have been awesome. 14/15 was the one that was no good.


Tis gone. No more. Closest thing is the Danny Davis Free Thinker.


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really curious to see what the burton custom twin looks like for 2018. Last 3 out of 4 years have been awesome. 14/15 was the one that was no good.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis gone. No more. Closest thing is the Danny Davis Free Thinker.
Click to expand...

Wow really?? So what do they have for an all mountain purepop twin?


----------



## Sons of Thunder

scotty100 said:


> What did they do to the DOA? Ugh


Seriously they went from one of the nicest looking designs several years running to some weird Empires of the Sun-inspired nonsense.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Also courtesy of the thread that jae so graciously posted. 

Getting me those white Team bindings this year.


----------



## F1EA

fubuki said:


> One just popped up for sale on EL. It's mint.


Damn. Just demoed a Branch Manager 159. Such a good board. Everything i expected.

Only problem is... it is exactly a cross between my Fish and Landlord. This is a good thing, but i wouldnt know which one to pick between the 3...


----------



## basser

F1EA said:


> Damn. Just demoed a Branch Manager 159. Such a good board. Everything i expected.
> 
> Only problem is... it is exactly a cross between my Fish and Landlord. This is a good thing, but i wouldnt know which one to pick between the 3...


must be nice...good problem to have


----------



## robotfood99

F1EA said:


> Damn. Just demoed a Branch Manager 159. Such a good board. Everything i expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is... it is exactly a cross between my Fish and Landlord. This is a good thing, but i wouldnt know which one to pick between the 3...




Lol the branch manager is a fishy landlord. Sounds like a scumbag!


----------



## Lovethebean

2018 Yes
YES. - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## Phedder

Yes Standard 159, camrock directional volume twin with slam back inserts, wide waist and mid bite. Sounds like a quiver killer, I might be buying my first Yes next year.


----------



## F1EA

robotfood99 said:


> Lol the branch manager is a fishy landlord. Sounds like a scumbag!


hahah a scumbag fishy landlord.

But yeah a terrible problem to have if you're riding pow often. Even on groomers, both are really good.


----------



## jacobenchile3

I am just so excited for the Yes Optimistic. So sad they sold out so fast this year :/


----------



## scotty100

ek9max said:


> Wow really?? So what do they have for an all mountain purepop twin?


Process off axis?


----------



## ek9max

scotty100 said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?? So what do they have for an all mountain purepop twin?
> 
> 
> 
> Process off axis?
Click to expand...

A bit of a noodle don't you think?


----------



## kingslay

Next years Yes boards look very very boring.


----------



## Sharpie•

So many cool items!


----------



## scotty100

ek9max said:


> A bit of a noodle don't you think?


Not that bad. Hand flexed the current one at the weekend - granted doesn't tell you much but didn't think it was a noodle...


----------



## scotty100

kingslay said:


> Next years Yes boards look very very boring.


Typo slight improvement but not much. The rest is blah. Uninc Greats looks shit.


----------



## Nivek

scotty100 said:


> Typo slight improvement but not much. The rest is blah. Uninc Greats looks shit.


UnInc looks UnInc. The graphics for them for 2018 are very UnInc styled. I dig. PINK.


----------



## Sharpie•

New Capita Slush is Pink?


----------



## :captinmangos:

17/18 Slush slasher will be red, yellow, and black.


----------



## Parkerross

t21 said:


> What board replaced the Charlie?



The navigator, the neo slasher is a splitboard.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Wow!! So much eye candy. The Never Summer graphics looks sick. Lib Tech's look good this year too. Only talking graphics of course tough to gauge much else from a pic. I love looking through the Jones catalog, it just has such nice stuff. I really should get a Flagship one of these days. Haha


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo

Sons of Thunder said:


> Also courtesy of the thread that jae so graciously posted.
> 
> Getting me those white Team bindings this year.


Me as well, they are just so PURTYYYYY!


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

Anyone has pictures of next year's Burton Bindings ? more specifically the colour ways of the Genesis ?


----------



## sabatoa

Never Summer 2018: https://www.facebook.com/twsnow/vid...&notif_t=live_video&notif_id=1485452100937031


----------



## jae

TW snow with eddie wall live at SIA. I love this stuff, a bit nerdy but fun to watch.
hopefully this link works https://www.facebook.com/twsnow/videos/10154317920903589/ for NS's 2018. 2018 funslinger looks so much better than the previous tie dye stuff.. good shit. looks like they're improving their art. the women's proto looks better than the men's, they've been listening to the ladies and made their stuff less in yourface girly. 

https://www.facebook.com/twsnow/videos/10154317796878589/ rome's stuff. I didn't watch, because their mic exploded and it hurts my ears. *warning* *warning* turn your sound down.


----------



## GDimac

Solid SIA links dudes. When the Burton one comes, hopefully you guys can share that as well .


----------



## jae

damnit @sabatoa! if you typed stuff I would have beat you.


----------



## sabatoa

I was just lazy and linked it while watching lol

I actually prefer the 2017 Funslinger design, but yeah they really stepped it up on the other boards for next year.


----------



## jae

GDimac said:


> Solid SIA links dudes. When the Burton one comes, hopefully you guys can share that as well .


burton isn't doing SIA..? I can be wrong, but I kept reading that somewhere... TWSNOW is doing a booth every hour, they're on lunch break so 1:30 from now for the next one.


----------



## EastCoastToast

An Italian shop website has CAPiTA, Union, Arbor, & DC catalogs up.


----------



## jae

EastCoastToast said:


> An Italian shop website has CAPiTA, Union, Arbor, & DC catalogs up.


link please, forgot the site and don't want to dig it up.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

EastCoastToast said:


> An Italian shop website has CAPiTA, Union, Arbor, & DC catalogs up.


Cataloghi 18 ? Cabana de Snow

Download em now kids.


----------



## ek9max

Sons of Thunder said:


> Cataloghi 18 ? Cabana de Snow
> 
> Download em now kids.


no worky...


----------



## Sons of Thunder

ek9max said:


> no worky...


Anyone else having trouble? Works fine for me on desktop Chrome and Safari on my phone.


----------



## sabatoa

Works on mobile for me, but not pc.


----------



## GDimac

ek9max said:


> no worky...


It was weird for me too at first. I have android. But I found that if you turn on your auto rotate screen, you'll be able to see all the links to those catalogs when you flip your phone to the wide screen/horizontally. Hope that helps lol.


----------



## ek9max

GDimac said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> no worky...
> 
> 
> 
> It was weird for me too at first. I have android. But I found that if you turn on your auto rotate screen, you'll be able to see all the links to those catalogs when you flip your phone to the wide screen/horizontally. Hope that helps lol.
Click to expand...

Ya. Works on my iPhone. Not MacBook though.


----------



## N-Y

anybody have pictures of next years Burton Process Flying V?


----------



## Nolefan2011

Redesigned Capita BSOD for next year. Get this years while you can if you like the real directional feel and more playful aspects of this model. Next year the shape is closer to a directional twin, and the marketing says it's stiffened up again. Sure it will be great, because I have liked almost every BSOD since '11, but it appears to be jumping back into that Yes PYL, etc grouping. 

Really liked the more mellow flex the last few years....


----------



## jae

Nolefan2011 said:


> Redesigned Capita BSOD for next year. Get this years while you can if you like the real directional feel and more playful aspects of this model. Next year the shape is closer to a directional twin, and the marketing says it's stiffened up again. Sure it will be great, because I have liked almost every BSOD since '11, but it appears to be jumping back into that Yes PYL, etc grouping.
> 
> Really liked the more mellow flex the last few years....


really? mostly read bitching about how the nose flaps so much. how do you like the float in pow?


----------



## GDimac

More live shots of some of the Burton 2018 line and a few other brands as well.


http://www.fluofun.fr/news/20204-snowboards-2018-.html


Process looks way better this yr. And now I know what Ben Ferg & Mikkel Bang were testing throughout the past yr. They were riding the new Custom shape with this year's base. A lot of ppl (myself included) thought they had the FA customized with the Custom base, as seen in the following dope IG post he had a few wks back.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BNpNfCnDReo/


----------



## N-Y

I don't see a clear picture of the full board for the process Flying V, unless I missed it lol


----------



## sabatoa

Full pics of the new Never Summer line-up: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/

No specs or tech details on those pics though.


----------



## neliconcept

F1EA said:


> Damn. Just demoed a Branch Manager 159. Such a good board. Everything i expected.
> 
> Only problem is... it is exactly a cross between my Fish and Landlord. This is a good thing, but i wouldnt know which one to pick between the 3...


You could always sell both and have the branch do both? I love my Branch. I just took it through the ringer at Breck and it is solid!!! First time I've used it on any pow and groomer in the same day. Carves, rips, and floats! I won't ride it here on the east coast though as that is where my Rossi one comes into play.


----------



## Icecoast'n

Rome catalog if anyone is interested. 

http://online.anyflip.com/ablo/dxng/mobile/index.html#p=1


----------



## DoubleA

GDimac said:


> Snowboards 2018 !


Flow Enigma. No detail page in the catalogue. Same for the new Stout. 
Replacing the Darwin, Mav, and Solitude. 
Need more input.


----------



## Nivek

DoubleA said:


> Flow Enigma. No detail page in the catalogue. Same for the new Stout.
> Replacing the Darwin, Mav, and Solitude.
> Need more input.


I have both coming to me soon.


----------



## DaftDeft

sabatoa said:


> Full pics of the new Never Summer line-up: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/
> 
> No specs or tech details on those pics though.


Wow that base graphic change to the Warlock moved it to "Never Buy This" territory.

I guess I'll get the current model year during the sales.


----------



## sabatoa

DaftDeft said:


> Wow that base graphic change to the Warlock moved it to "Never Buy This" territory.
> 
> I guess I'll get the current model year during the sales.


Yeah I wasn't a fan either. I chose to go with the Funslinger, but had I chose the Warlock I'd get this year's model.


----------



## scotty100

GDimac said:


> More live shots of some of the Burton 2018 line and a few other brands as well.
> 
> 
> Snowboards 2018 !
> 
> 
> Process looks way better this yr. And now I know what Ben Ferg & Mikkel Bang were testing throughout the past yr. They were riding the new Custom shape with this year's base. A lot of ppl (myself included) thought they had the FA customized with the Custom base, as seen in the following dope IG post he had a few wks back.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNpNfCnDReo/





N-Y said:


> I don't see a clear picture of the full board for the process Flying V, unless I missed it lol


Yeah, me neither, where is it?


----------



## F1EA

neliconcept said:


> You could always sell both and have the branch do both? I love my Branch. I just took it through the ringer at Breck and it is solid!!! First time I've used it on any pow and groomer in the same day. Carves, rips, and floats! I won't ride it here on the east coast though as that is where my Rossi one comes into play.


Yeah that's what I thought.
Will think about it....


----------



## scotty100

sabatoa said:


> Full pics of the new Never Summer line-up: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/
> 
> No specs or tech details on those pics though.


West actually looks decent...

Also, holy bejeezus...it's Angry Snowboarder learning how to make boards from NS! Wow!!


----------



## Chamaica

I haven't seen a single WWW in any of the K2 photos. Did they drop it? Strange if that's the case since an Australian shop claims to sell the 2018 in the shop now.


----------



## Snow Hound

Icecoast'n said:


> Rome catalog if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://online.anyflip.com/ablo/dxng/mobile/index.html#p=1


Nice one.
@Nivek have you ridden the Blur as well? I see Angry did the review. Comparisons with the Sawtooth? There seems to be some overlap?


----------



## ek9max

scotty100 said:


> sabatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full pics of the new Never Summer line-up: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/
> 
> No specs or tech details on those pics though.
> 
> 
> 
> West actually looks decent...
> 
> Also, holy bejeezus...it's Angry Snowboarder learning how to make boards from NS! Wow!!
Click to expand...

Which guy is he??


----------



## kingslay

ek9max said:


> Which guy is he??




Its not Angry. He looks different and hates NS.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scotty100

kingslay said:


> Its not Angry. He looks different and hates NS.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for putting us straight on that one.


----------



## Nivek

Snow Hound said:


> Nice one.
> @Nivek have you ridden the Blur as well? I see Angry did the review. Comparisons with the Sawtooth? There seems to be some overlap?


I have not. If memory serves the Blur is more or less a toned down Sawtooth. His review should be on point with what I'd say though.


----------



## DoubleA

Nivek said:


> I have both coming to me soon.


Right on! Hook a brother up!


----------



## Alonzo

Some good shots and specs for the new Burton Gear here: SNOW - styrus 

The Dump Truck Split is looking nice. The Working Stiff looks compelling, but is too tiny for me to even think about. I bet that Malolo will be a dream...


----------



## seanmcelroy1

wow custom x looks great!!


----------



## klonowj

Is there any previews for burton 2018 softgoods yet?


----------



## GDimac

N-Y said:


> I don't see a clear picture of the full board for the process Flying V, unless I missed it lol





scotty100 said:


> Yeah, me neither, where is it?



Pic below has the 3 Process' for next szn. Off Axis (White). And from what I remember when I read the hard copy of the catalog the other day, the blue-ish one: camber & green: Flying V.


----------



## N-Y

GDimac said:


> Pic below has the 3 Process' for next szn. Off Axis (White). And from what I remember when I read the hard copy of the catalog the other day, the blue-ish one: camber & green: Flying V.


thanks for the update.... I still don't even know what board to get as my first board lol


----------



## F1EA

N-Y said:


> thanks for the update.... I still don't even know what board to get as my first board lol


What are you debating between?


----------



## N-Y

F1EA said:


> What are you debating between?


Im a new rider... live in east coast(ottawa) so now as much powder.... want to ride both ways(twin)... but all these profiles for boards got me confused... I don't know anymore if process Flying V is a good choice...


----------



## F1EA

N-Y said:


> Im a new rider... live in east coast(ottawa) so now as much powder.... want to ride both ways(twin)... but all these profiles for boards got me confused... I don't know anymore if process Flying V is a good choice...


For East coast don't get Flying V. Get purepop or full camber instead.


----------



## N-Y

F1EA said:


> For East coast don't get Flying V. Get purepop or full camber instead.


which burton models are those?.


----------



## F1EA

N-Y said:


> which burton models are those?.


Those aren't board models. Pure pop and camber are Burton camber profiles... Flying V is another profile. 

For a first board I'm sure either the Process pure pop or Custom camber are good and they are essentially twins. There's also a LOT of other models with similar full camber or rocker/camber/rocker that will be fine as well.


----------



## N-Y

F1EA said:


> Those aren't board models. Pure pop and camber are Burton camber profiles... Flying V is another profile.
> 
> For a first board I'm sure either the Process pure pop or Custom camber are good and they are essentially twins. There's also a LOT of other models with similar full camber or rocker/camber/rocker that will be fine as well.


thoughts on endeavor ?


----------



## F1EA

N-Y said:


> thoughts on endeavor ?


Endeavor is great. Excellent quality.
If you want budget tech and softer flex, the Guerilla is good. 
If you have a bit more $ and more all mountain flex then Live. For the quality, tech and price i think the Live is a much better value.

Both have the equivalent to a pure pop profile.

Then also Rossignol makes lots of decent boards good for east coast at super good prices.....


----------



## nickjmartinez96

Decade190 said:


> ah right i'm with you ha.
> Guessing no difference from this years.
> 
> Reading through the specs i can probably get away with the custom or custom x for the same purpose as the twin next year in any case?


what size custom twin are you lookin for?


----------



## robotfood99

Saw the '18 YES. lineup in person. And yep, PYL does look much better in person. Standard is also looking good with the new nose/tail shapes. Personally, the new Optimistic did not look better than the existing one. Might be just me, though.


----------



## benjinyc

robotfood99 said:


> Saw the '18 YES. lineup in person. And yep, PYL does look much better in person. Standard is also looking good with the new nose/tail shapes. Personally, the new Optimistic did not look better than the existing one. Might be just me, though.


thinking about upgrading from my 2015 Yes Standard (156) to the 2018 Standard, but maybe a 152 or 154, figured going shorter is the best route with the fatter nose and slambacks


----------



## Triple8Sol

Does anyone know if there are any changes to the Rome Katana for next season (besides colorways)? I've seen their 17/18 catalog, but I can't tell, and would like to know before plunking down cash on this season's model. Thanks!!


----------



## kirbster

Has anyone seen the 17/18 Burton Catalog? I'm specifically interested what they are changing with boots.


----------



## GDimac

kirbster said:


> Has anyone seen the 17/18 Burton Catalog? I'm specifically interested what they are changing with boots.



One main thing I remember with the boots is they're making a BOA version for the Ions next year, which is pretty cool. But on the other hand, for those north of the border at least, everything will be going up $100 more or so, also. That's according to my friend & co-owner at my local shop :S.


----------



## Jonny C

*Burton tech*

I'm curious to try out the new Deep Thinker. Burton is out there with 2 versions of camber. I really can't identify which ones are which by their descriptions on the Burton website. I know that boards like the Custom have the traditional camber but boards like the Trick Pony and the Flight Attendant have a new version of the camber with a lot of rocker on the tip and tail. It's like a hybrid camber since it goes from the middle to the tip and tail camber-flat-rocker. And Burton sometimes refer to this new camber profile as directional camber or pure pop camber. Not sure if there is really a difference between the directional camber and pure pop camber.

Another thing that I'm curious about is the Flying-V tech. It hasnt got any update since 2 or 3 years and the last update was a shitty update. Burton is not showing up with something to fight Magnetracion. It's on Jones boards (SWS) and Lib Tech (Mervin), but I dont see Burton anywhere even concerned about the lack of grip that Flying-V boards have in harder snow. They just dont care about solving that issue.

I really like Flying V because I'm older and as I get even older, I need good performance boards but that are at the same time forgiving boards. Flying V is great for some relax and playing around in a board, also good performer in powder but when i want to charge, it's really shitty. And when I have those days that I get hard snow or a small little piece of ice in the middle of my run, I lose the edge and fall down because it's impossible to control.

Does anyone has any news about any new tech that Burton is implementing in their boards for 2018?

My picks for 2018:
- Burton Custom X Flying V
- Burton Flight Attendant 
- Burton Deep Thinker
- Jones Mountain Twin
- Jones Flagship
- (would like to include the Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Horsepower but I don't have clown feet, I'm a size 10)

I really wanted to stick with Burton boards just for 1 single reason. I really like their Channel system. I owned a board with normal bindings and when I switched to the channel system (the newer version, not the old one that gets loose all the time), I really enjoyed it. It's a lot practical and has no grinding noise when the bindings get old.

Edit:
From a very trusted source that already reviewed the Burton Deep Thinker and the Burton Free Thinker, it's no game changer and it will be somehow disappointing comparing it to other Burton boards in the lineup. So no novelty is coming from the Thinker line-up.


----------



## zc1

F1EA said:


> Endeavor is great. Excellent quality.
> If you want budget tech and softer flex, the Guerilla is good.
> If you have a bit more $ and more all mountain flex then Live. For the quality, tech and price i think the Live is a much better value.
> 
> Both have the equivalent to a pure pop profile.
> 
> Then also Rossignol makes lots of decent boards good for east coast at super good prices.....


+1 on Endeavor. Excellent build quality and EST is pretty nice for the tweak-obsessed. 2017-18 will be more to my taste as they've switched their entire all-terrain line to full camber (no more RCR). I'm seriously looking at picking up a new full-camber Live (I already have a limited edition RCR Live).


----------



## Craig64

May look at updating my Landlord to a Dump Truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## deagol

speaking of 2018 gear, I finally got to try the 2018 split versions of the Swift & West.

I definately noticed the difference in design in these two boards. I had fun on the west, but it's not quite my style. I am more directional. The Swift was like a surfboard.. soo much fun on the terrain I had it on. The West was fun, too, but a toitally different riding style, much more tail to throw around.


----------



## Alonzo

deagol said:


> speaking of 2018 gear, I finally got to try the 2018 split versions of the Swift & West.
> 
> I definately noticed the difference in design in these two boards. I had fun on the west, but it's not quite my style. I am more directional. The Swift was like a surfboard.. soo much fun on the terrain I had it on. The West was fun, too, but a toitally different riding style, much more tail to throw around.


What size Swift were you on? Was it quick edge to edge? Would you dig it in trees?


----------



## deagol

Alonzo said:


> What size Swift were you on? Was it quick edge to edge? Would you dig it in trees?


On the Swift, I was on a 157- definitely shorter than I am used to. We were above timberline the whole time, so I never got it in the trees.....

I have some video of the run I want to post, but not a lot of time to edit it all.. will be gone for a week, so no time...

But, yeah, it was quick edge to edge considering the width, very surfy, very fun, would probably be great in the trees, IMO.


----------



## Alonzo

deagol said:


> On the Swift, I was on a 157- definitely shorter than I am used to. We were above timberline the whole time, so I never got it in the trees.....
> 
> I have some video of the run I want to post, but not a lot of time to edit it all.. will be gone for a week, so no time...
> 
> But, yeah, it was quick edge to edge considering the width, very surfy, very fun, would probably be great in the trees, IMO.


Cool man, I'm thinking I'll pick up a shorter split for tree days at some point between now and next year and the 167 is on my short list. Is it weird skinning on a CRC?


----------



## deagol

Alonzo said:


> Cool man, I'm thinking I'll pick up a shorter split for tree days at some point between now and next year and the 167 is on my short list. Is it weird skinning on a CRC?


last post for the night, but I didn't notice a difference. We were in slush in the trees (on the way up) and I have skinned on a few CRC boards before (Never Summer Prospector & 25) so I didn't really notice anything different. The ridge was wind-packed chalk and I had ski crampons on it, so no traction problems....

I would probably go longer than 157 for myself, but it would make an awesome pow board for sure.


----------



## Alonzo

deagol said:


> last post for the night, but I didn't notice a difference. We were in slush in the trees (on the way up) and I have skinned on a few CRC boards before (Never Summer Prospector & 25) so I didn't really notice anything different. The ridge was wind-packed chalk and I had ski crampons on it, so no traction problems....
> 
> I would probably go longer than 157 for myself, but it would make an awesome pow board for sure.


Cool man, thanks.


----------



## Lad Stones

Looks like Lib have dropped the Round Nose Fish for next season and I've been wanting one really bad so might have to just get one now.


----------



## F1EA

zc1 said:


> +1 on Endeavor. Excellent build quality and EST is pretty nice for the tweak-obsessed. 2017-18 will be more to my taste as they've switched their entire all-terrain line to full camber (no more RCR). I'm seriously looking at picking up a new full-camber Live (I already have a limited edition RCR Live).


Yep they are going with full camber to 3D raised contacts (similar to Arbor Iguchi). Which a lot of people seem to like and Endeavor has been doing for quite a while. My buddy has a BOD which has this profile, and a Live.... he likes both but says the BOD is slightly more aggressive and just feels more planted. So I guess for people who want a looser more playful profile, RCR is neat. And for those who just want to feel camber but still be able to float and have some play around the contacts, then the 3D camber sounds good.

I've been meaning to try that 3D camber, but haven't worked out the time to do it..

As far as quality.... yep. Between Endeavor, Capita and Burton I think they are the top 3 manufacturers in terms of point blank build quality. Capita tends to stick an extruded base even on not-so entry models, and Burton prices are always a bit higher than the others; so Endeavor in the end has the best quality for price.....



Craig51 said:


> May look at updating my Landlord to a Dump Truck.:thumbsup:


I looked at a DT the other day..... didn't have the time to try it. Looks like a solid versatile pow board with a pretty bang-on flex. The LL will be tough to beat though.......


----------



## Jcb890

Any changes to the NOW bindings? I am thinking about trying some, but have heard bad things about their straps. Also wondering if there's any new technology in them.

I'm surprised the topsheet for the Jones Flagship isn't changing at all for next season.


----------



## zc1

F1EA said:


> Yep they are going with full camber to 3D raised contacts (similar to Arbor Iguchi). Which a lot of people seem to like and Endeavor has been doing for quite a while. My buddy has a BOD which has this profile, and a Live.... he likes both but says the BOD is slightly more aggressive and just feels more planted. So I guess for people who want a looser more playful profile, RCR is neat. And for those who just want to feel camber but still be able to float and have some play around the contacts, then the 3D camber sounds good.


The big changes from MY2017 to MY2018 are the freestyle boards going from Rocker-Flat-Rocker to RCR, and the all-terrain boards moving from RCR to full camber. The freeride boards are still 3D camber and the powder boards are still hover camber.


----------



## F1EA

zc1 said:


> The big changes from MY2017 to MY2018 are the freestyle boards going from Rocker-Flat-Rocker to RCR, and the all-terrain boards moving from RCR to full camber. The freeride boards are still 3D camber and the powder boards are still hover camber.


Ohhhhh to FULL camber?? I thought they were making the Live 3D camber (ie full camber with 3D lifted contacts).


----------



## zc1

F1EA said:


> Ohhhhh to FULL camber?? I thought they were making the Live 3D camber (ie full camber with 3D lifted contacts).


Yup! Surprised, but I guess it does add a bit more separation/differentiation between lines.


----------

